# Vmware z windą - czy jest sens?

## kwach

Z tego co się orientuję to w portage jest Vmware Server - czyli że mogę postawić własną maszynę wirtualną (poprawcie mnie jeśli coś pomyliłem).

Tak więc teraz pomyślałem: czy można by odpalać sobie windowsa w linuksie? Na przykład robię coś w linuksie i nagle coś muszę na szybko w windzie - po co rebootować jak mogę odpoalić okienko...  :Smile: 

Jak jest z 'kompatybilnością:' czy wszystko to co działa pod windą pójdzie na VM?

A jak z 'osiągami?' Bo niestety mój sprzęcik już raczej nie za nowy: P3 800, 512 RAMu. Nie chodzi mi nawet o jakieś rewelacje, raczej żeby chodziło tak, żeby się dało używać  :Smile:  (nie oszukujmy się: mój windows już ok roku siedzi na dysku więc do demonów prędkości też już nie należy..)

Czy może lepiej pobawić się w Wine? Bo już kilka razy próbowałem, ale raczej bym wolał VM. A dlaczego? Może dlatego że mam studencką licencję na windowsa - więc nic mnie to nie kosztuje. A po co mi to? Niestety jeszcze nie cały świat (czytaj: stronki (np dzisiaj chciałem obglądnąć stronkę takiej jednej biblioteki ale niestety jakieś zagnieżdżone ppt, czy inne cuda nie widy, których mi firefox ściągnąć nie chciał - doradzali użycie IE ale akurat nie miałem  :Razz: ) i ludzie z studiów (studenici jak i wykładowcy) którzy muszą mieć wszystko w doc-ach bo inaczej za nic sobie nie poradzą)

Jeśli ktoś coś wie, to niech się podzieli   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, Kuba

----------

## Raku

opisze z moich doświadczeń: 512 MB to trochę mało. Mi WIndows 2000 strasznie się przycinał (miał limit na 256MB), ogólnie czasami ciężko było cokolwiek zrobić (czy to pod windowsem, czy to pod samym linuksem). Pomogło, gdy dorzuciłem dodatkowe 1GB RAMu.

Ale przetestuj lepiej sam - może to były problemy wyłącznie z moim systemem?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Potwierdzę słowa Raka, z 512 MB RAMu będzie Ci ciężkawo. Jak masz odrobinę kasy to dokup jeszcze 512 MB i będzie śmigać. Co do innych optymalizacji to poszukaj sobie na stronce VMware'a - jest tam kilka rad. A samo rozwiązanie jest dość wygodne - polecam.

Co do kompatybilności - nie spotkałem się z jakimikolwiek problemami z nią związanymi.

Dobra rada - jeśli zainstalujesz vmware to zanim go uruchomisz wyłącz automontowanie - wczoraj mi się KDE z Windą pobiło i trzeba było kompa zabić brutalnie.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwach

Niestety nie mam możliwości dokupienia RAMu (wszystkie trzy sloty zajęte, a wymiana kości 128 na 512 to trochę bezsensowny imho wydatek - może po wakacjach będę wymieniał cały sprzęcik, więc nie ma co inwestować w stare SDRAMy  :Razz: )

 *Quote:*   

> Dobra rada - jeśli zainstalujesz vmware to zanim go uruchomisz wyłącz automontowanie - wczoraj mi się KDE z Windą pobiło i trzeba było kompa zabić brutalnie. 

 

Głupie pytanie: a jak to się robi.... Korzystam z XFCE ale mam też KDE - mam wyłączyć HALa? Bo wiem że automontowanie mi działa, ale nie mam pojęcia jak to zrobiłem  :Sad: 

A czy potrzebny jest tylko vmware-server czy może vmware-player też?

P.S. Jak tylko znajdę trochę wolnego czasu to się wezmę i zrobię i opowiem jak poszło  :Smile: 

EDIT: w portage znalazłem jeszcze vmware-workstation - czy ktoś może powiedzieć co jest do czego?

----------

## Raku

 *kwach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Głupie pytanie: a jak to się robi.... Korzystam z XFCE ale mam też KDE - mam wyłączyć HALa? Bo wiem że automontowanie mi działa, ale nie mam pojęcia jak to zrobiłem 
> 
> A czy potrzebny jest tylko vmware-server czy może vmware-player też?
> ...

 

najlepiej wyłącz automontowanie w windows.

a potrzebujesz: server do stworzenia* wirtualnego systemu, player lub server (do wyboru) do uruchomienia go.

* - wirtualny system można stworzyć również przy pomocy qemu i googli  :Smile: 

----------

## Yaro

Witam.

Ja odpalam Windowsa XP na 768 MB i Athlonie 64 3000 i nie widzę żeby coś mi źle chodziło. Powiem więcej   :Very Happy: , windowsa normalnie (tzn. nie na wirtualnej maszynie) mam zainstalowanego na starym wolnym dysku i właściwie chodzi mi na wirtualnej maszynie tak samo jak na tym dysku, czyli znośnie, mogę bez przeszkód pracować w AutoCAD-zie.

Żeby utworzyć i uruchomić wirtualną maszynę wystarczy Ci tylko vmware-server. Tyle że ja z nim miałem problem, bo system zachowywał się tak jakby była jakaś bardzo wolna karta graficzna, albo nie było sterowników do niej zainstalowanych, myszka nie poruszała się płynnie, itp. (mimo, że skompilowałem xorg-server z odpowiednim sterownikiem, tzn. vmware i vmmouse).

Dlatego wywaliłem vmware-server i zainstalowałem vmware-player (one się wzajemnie blokują) i teraz wszystko wymiata   :Very Happy: . W windowsie powyłączałem prawie wszystkie usługi jeszcze, bo właściwie to zależało mi tylko na pracy w AutoCAD-zie.

Co do vmware-workstation to ono chyba nie jest darmowe.

----------

## Belliash

Co prawda uzywalem VmWare w wersji workstation, ale to chyba nie ma znaczenia.

1) Windowsa XP na tym instalowalem i z limitem RAMu 256MB dzialal calkiem niezle, choc za dlugo sie uruchamial, ... te zbedne bajery nie byly mi potrzebne, zrezygnowalem na rzecz Windowsa 2000.

2) Windows 2000 na takiej samej konfiguracji dziala juz przyzwoicie. Pokusilem sie nawet o instalacje WIndowBlinds 5 kiedys na tym i przyznam ze dzialala nawet prezroczystosc bez straty wydajnosci.

3) Dzialaly mi na tym prawie wszystkie aplaikacje. Nie dzialal mi 3Ds Max... ale to pewnie dlatego ze jak kazdy emulator ma problemy z OpenGLem, bo cieko tu napisac ze go nie wspiera, bo sa jakies tam hacki, ... i nawet udalo mi sie uruchomic Americas Army na tym, ... ale w 640x480px i przy low details troche szarpalo  :Razz:  Byla to wersja 2.6.0 

A to wszystko n 64-bitowym Genciaku na Athlon64 3000+ Venice podkreconym do ~2528MHz i 1GB RAM, aczkolwiek na Athlon XP 1700+ @ 2200MHz te mi to smigalo wcale nie gorzej, ... tylko ze wtedy tez mialem 1GB RAMu.

Aczkolwiek nie moge sie zgodzic, ze 256MB przeznaczone dla VmWare to za malo, bo wystarcza... Pytanie czy Linux zadowoli sie pozostala iloscia ?  :Wink: 

A moze wiekszego SWAPa mu zrobic? Musialbys juz sam pokombinowac  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> skompilowałem xorg-server z odpowiednim sterownikiem, tzn. vmware i vmmouse

 A tego przypadkiem nie instaluje się tylko wtedy gdy Linux działa na wirtualnej maszynie, a nie gdy na nim działa vm? Instalowałeś VMware Tools? Znacząco poprawiają wydajność gościa.

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Pytanie czy Linux zadowoli sie pozostala iloscia ? 

 Jak koledze, kwachowi, nie zacznie nic cieknąć to bezproblemowo.  :Wink: 

----------

## kwach

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   Pytanie czy Linux zadowoli sie pozostala iloscia ?  Jak koledze, kwachowi, nie zacznie nic cieknąć to bezproblemowo. 

 

Jak zacznie cieknąć, to będzemy łatać dziury i tyle  :Smile:  Przy odpalonym XFCE i Firefoksie zostaje jeszcze 430 MB więc raczej powinno wystarczyć.

Już mam vmware-server, tylko że muszę przygotować trochę wolnego miejsca - jednak 40GB na 3 systemy + jeden wirtualny to trochę mało  :Wink: 

Wielkie dzięki za rady, oczywiście jak już postawie to powiem jak się sprawuje

----------

## Yaro

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> A tego przypadkiem nie instaluje się tylko wtedy gdy Linux działa na wirtualnej maszynie, a nie gdy na nim działa vm? Instalowałeś VMware Tools? Znacząco poprawiają wydajność gościa.

 

Powiem szczerze, że nie wiem   :Embarassed: , ale to by miało sens, bo mi xorg nie startował jak sterownik do configa dopisałem   :Laughing: . Vmware-tools zainstalowałem ale po usunięciu vmware-server, więc nie wiem czy miałby wpływ na jego działanie, ale vmware-player chodzi świetnie.

----------

## kwach

Windows XP już stoi  :Smile: 

Według mnie działa nawet znośnie - ale ja miałem win xp na 233MHz + 320 RAMu więc mi dużo nie potrzeba  :Wink: 

Co prawda mam kilka małych problemów, ale to dopiero jutro wieczorem - teraz trza iść spać  :Razz: 

Wielkie dzięki, mam nadzieje że mi jeszce z tymi problemami pomożecie   :Cool: 

PS. wirtualna maszyna mi się kilkakrotnie szybciej włącza i wyłącza niż 'normalny' windows (roczny)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *kwach wrote:*   

> PS. wirtualna maszyna mi się kilkakrotnie szybciej włącza i wyłącza niż 'normalny' windows (roczny)  

 A wiesz, że możesz tego "normalnego" Windowsa odpalać spod vmware?  :Wink:   Po co tracić miejsce na dysku na Windowsy "normalne" i "wirtualne"?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Po co tracić miejsce na dysku na Windowsy "normalne" i "wirtualne"? :D

 

Ja niedawno (2 dni temu) zainstalowałem vmware-server i na nim XP HE (postanowiłem zawalczyć jeszcze raz z vmware dzięki temu wątkowi) i poszło od razu (pamięci mu dałem 512 MB, dysk 4GB) i chodzi znośnie, ale dporo wolniej niż "originalne" Windows. Podejrzewam, że żadnej trochę bardziej wymagającej gry na nim nie uruchomię (chociaż widzę, że innym się to udało). Jednak co natywny Windows to natywny, żadnego narzutu. Poza tym podobno nie wszystko chce działać pod vmware. Mi potrzebne jest tylko po to, żeby uruchomić TOADa + instanclienta (TOra mi nie wystarcza, przestała się rozwijać i często sypie).

W moim przypadku niestety przejście w 100% na Linuksa jest nierealne, chociażby z tego powodu, że lubię czasami sobie zagrać.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Po co tracić miejsce na dysku na Windowsy "normalne" i "wirtualne"?  
> 
> Ja niedawno (2 dni temu) zainstalowałem vmware-server i na nim XP HE (postanowiłem zawalczyć jeszcze raz z vmware dzięki temu wątkowi) i poszło od razu (pamięci mu dałem 512 MB, dysk 4GB) i chodzi znośnie, ale dporo wolniej niż "originalne" Windows. Podejrzewam, że żadnej trochę bardziej wymagającej gry na nim nie uruchomię (chociaż widzę, że innym się to udało). Jednak co natywny Windows to natywny, żadnego narzutu. Poza tym podobno nie wszystko chce działać pod vmware. Mi potrzebne jest tylko po to, żeby uruchomić TOADa + instanclienta (TOra mi nie wystarcza, przestała się rozwijać i często sypie).
> 
> W moim przypadku niestety przejście w 100% na Linuksa jest nierealne, chociażby z tego powodu, że lubię czasami sobie zagrać.

 Jeśli jesteś w posiadaniu już zainstalowanego Windowsa, to nie musisz mieć wirtualnego - możesz odpalić pod vmwarem tego którego już masz. Właśnie o to mi chodziło (mam wrażenie, że nie zostałem zrozumiany  :Wink:  ). Jest to o tyle fajne, że nie tracisz miejsca na wirtualny dysk i wirtualny system działa sprawniej jeśli jest na niewirtualnym dysku (choć tu, przyznam szczerze, ja dużej różnicy nie zauważyłem - takie info można znaleźć na stronie vmware).

----------

## 13Homer

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Jeśli jesteś w posiadaniu już zainstalowanego Windowsa, to nie musisz mieć wirtualnego - możesz odpalić pod vmwarem tego którego już masz. Właśnie o to mi chodziło (mam wrażenie, że nie zostałem zrozumiany :wink: ).

 

A to miła niespodzianka! Wiem, że taki numer można robić pod Winem, zastanawiałem się, czy pod VMware też, ale nie miałem motywacji, żeby sprawdzić.

No niestety pierwsza próba nieudana, bootowanie zakończyło się BlueScreenem, ale popróbuję jeszcze. Szkoda, że na początku włącza się grub (wszystko mam na jednej partycji).

EDIT:: Fatalnie: *Quote:*   

> The problem occurs because the physical computer and the virtual machine require different IDE drivers. The Windows plug and play feature, which handles drivers for many hardware devices, does not install new IDE drivers.
> 
> If you encounter this problem, VMware recommends that you install your Windows 2000, Windows XP or Windows Server 2003 guest operating system in a virtual disk, rather than running it from a raw disk.

 Ale do zwalczenia.

----------

## kwach

O ku***  :Smile: 

Okazuje się że Windows na vmwarze jest dokładnie taki sam jak w realu - wczoraj za nic mi nie chciała sieć działać, było późno, dałem sobie spokój. Dzisiaj (nic, a nic nie ruszane) po prostu działa......

A tak z innej beczki: czy ja muszę jakieś sterowniki do monitora instalować? Bo jakieś sterowniki do grafiki mi vmware zainstalował (bo go ładnie poprosiłem  :Wink:  ) a do monitora nic. Bo jak dam na full screena to na 800x600 w ustawieniach niby jest 85Hz, ale monitor daje tylko 60, a jak dam 1024x768 to mi 'Out of frequency' wywala

EDIT:  jeszcze jedno: Kurt, jak odpalić windowsa z hda1? Mam utworzyć nową maszyne i wskazać mu ten dysk jako dysk pod system - czy jakoś inaczej (bo na razie nie chciałbym stracić danych z tej partycji

----------

## kwach

Przepraszam za pisanie posta pod postem, ale chciałem żeby na góre wskoczyło   :Rolling Eyes: 

Oto wyniki:

1. Win xp pro działa

2. net działa

3. dźwięk działa

4. heroes 3 działa

5. LDOCE działa

Prędkość.. no.... taka sobie, ale jak porównuje z swoim rocznym windowsem to nie jest aż tak źle.   :Very Happy: 

Niestety nie mogę sobie poradzić z ustawieniem full screena - problem z odświeżaniem, tak jak pisałem wcześniej. Na stronach Vmware piszą żeby 'dobrze skonfigurować' X-y, ale nie napisali jak   :Confused:   Jeśli ktoś może mi służyć radą, to będę bardzo wdzięczny

----------

## Raku

full screen windowsa?

musisz zainstalować vmware-tools (czy jak się to nazywa) - ale W EMULOWANYM SYSTEMIE. Narzędzie to zawiera sterowniki do myszki, czegoś tam jeszcze i  - najważniejsze - do karty graficznej twojego emulowanego windowsa. Dzięki nim możesz zmienić rozdzielczość na dowolną (jaką tylko monitor uciągnie), głębię kolorów, itp.

----------

## Yatmai

Ja przyznam, że skusiłem się czytając to, tylko win2k instalowany już w vmware nie widzi karty graficznej (odpalam instalator nV to mi wywala, że nie znalazł wspieranej karty) a jak wziąłem wcześniej zainstalowanego win2k to wywala przy bootowaniu bluescreen'a, że partycja (czy tam urządzenie) bootujące jest niedostępne... Z kolei win98 nie wykrywa mi dysków (ani ide ani scsi )  :Sad: 

Żeby było ciekawiej dziś odpalam vmware i przy próbie odpalenia którejkolwiek maszyny dostaje 

```
Unable to change virtual machine power state: The proces exited with an error:

End of error message
```

Toś mi to pachnie, że windziaki maczały w tym palce  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Ja przyznam, że skusiłem się czytając to, tylko win2k instalowany już w vmware nie widzi karty graficznej (odpalam instalator nV to mi wywala, że nie znalazł wspieranej karty)

 

Bo tam masz zdaje się emulator karty. Ja np. we właściwościach ekranu mam jakąś zwykłą kartę, nawet nie jest napisane, że to VGA, po prostu żadnego opisu sterowników. Rozdzielczość mogę sobie ustawić jaką chcę, ale niestety nie ma 1280x800.

 *Quote:*   

> a jak wziąłem wcześniej zainstalowanego win2k to wywala przy bootowaniu bluescreen'a, że partycja (czy tam urządzenie) bootujące jest niedostępne... Z kolei win98 nie wykrywa mi dysków (ani ide ani scsi ) :(

 

A to chyba wina braku odpowiednich sterowników, trzeba skopiować profil sprzętowy i usunąć starowniki IDE oraz zainstalować (po reboocie) jakiś standardowy dwukanałowy steronik. Znalazłem to na stronie VMware (u mnie niestety to nie działa, też jest BS, ale z innym komunikatem).

 *Quote:*   

> Żeby było ciekawiej dziś odpalam vmware i przy próbie odpalenia którejkolwiek maszyny dostaje 
> 
> ```
> Unable to change virtual machine power state: The proces exited with an error:
> 
> ...

 

Miałem to samo, okazało się, że nie wystartowałem serwisu vmware (/etc/init.d/vmware start). Spróbuj, na pewno nie zaszkodzi.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *kwach wrote:*   

> Kurt, jak odpalić windowsa z hda1? Mam utworzyć nową maszyne i wskazać mu ten dysk jako dysk pod system - czy jakoś inaczej (bo na razie nie chciałbym stracić danych z tej partycji

 Tworzysz wirtualną maszynę, tylko w "custom settings" każesz wykorzystać fizyczny dysk, następnie "individual partitions" i wskazujesz partycje. Co do u traty danych - u mnie nie wystąpiła - myślę, że też nie będziesz miał problemów, ale wiesz jakie jest życie...   :Wink: 

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Żeby było ciekawiej dziś odpalam vmware i przy próbie odpalenia którejkolwiek maszyny dostaje
> 
> Kod:
> 
> Unable to change virtual machine power state: The proces exited with an error:
> ...

 Mnie vmware-server opluwa takimi i innymi błędami już ze dwa tygodnie. Raczej nie jest to wina Windows, bo to samo dzieje się po instalacji FreeBSD i Solarisa. Może coś wirtualna drużyna napsuła?  :Sad: 

---EDIT---: 13Homer, u mnie vmware jest wtedy wystartowany - nie tu leży problem.

----------

## Yatmai

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   a jak wziąłem wcześniej zainstalowanego win2k to wywala przy bootowaniu bluescreen'a, że partycja (czy tam urządzenie) bootujące jest niedostępne... Z kolei win98 nie wykrywa mi dysków (ani ide ani scsi )  
> 
> A to chyba wina braku odpowiednich sterowników, trzeba skopiować profil sprzętowy i usunąć starowniki IDE oraz zainstalować (po reboocie) jakiś standardowy dwukanałowy steronik. Znalazłem to na stronie VMware (u mnie niestety to nie działa, też jest BS, ale z innym komunikatem).
> 
> 

 

Eee profil sprzętowy ? Ja płytkę instalacyjną wsadziłem i sie buntował, że nie ma dysku c:  :Very Happy: 

A propos win2k to dałem mu r/w dla sda1 (tam jest windows) sda2 (dodatki do windowsa  :Very Happy: ) i sda3 (/boot, bo na sda1 jest grub postawiony przecież  :Very Happy: ) no i niestety sie pluje, że owe urządzenie bootujące jest niedostępne  :Sad: 

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Miałem to samo, okazało się, że nie wystartowałem serwisu vmware (/etc/init.d/vmware start). Spróbuj, na pewno nie zaszkodzi.

 

Nio też na to wpadłem i zadziałało... tylko w takim razie czemu vmware wcześniej mi pisał, że się połączył jak nie miał z czym   :Confused: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Eee profil sprzętowy ? Ja płytkę instalacyjną wsadziłem i sie buntował, że nie ma dysku c: :D
> 
> A propos win2k to dałem mu r/w dla sda1 (tam jest windows) sda2 (dodatki do windowsa :D) i sda3 (/boot, bo na sda1 jest grub postawiony przecież :D) no i niestety sie pluje, że owe urządzenie bootujące jest niedostępne :(

 

No właśnie odnosiłem się do "wcześniej zainstalowanego win2k". Źle skonstruowałem cytat :)

U mnie jest tak, że zaczyna się ładować i nagle BS z komunikatem, żeby sprawdzić wirusy, usunąć nowo zainstalowane dyski twarde i sprawdzić dysk twardy za pomocą chkdsk.

 *Quote:*   

> Nio też na to wpadłem i zadziałało... tylko w takim razie czemu vmware wcześniej mi pisał, że się połączył jak nie miał z czym  :?

 

Może jak łączy się z lokalnym serwerem (bo w zasadzie jakim innym? :) to nie łączy się "fizycznie", tylko patrzy od razu na strukturę plików, a tam wszystko widać. Do zdalnego serwera musiałby się zalogować itp. a do tego wymagany jest uruchomiona usługa serwera.

----------

## Belliash

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Ja przyznam, że skusiłem się czytając to, tylko win2k instalowany już w vmware nie widzi karty graficznej (odpalam instalator nV to mi wywala, że nie znalazł wspieranej karty) a jak wziąłem wcześniej zainstalowanego win2k to wywala przy bootowaniu bluescreen'a, że partycja (czy tam urządzenie) bootujące jest niedostępne... Z kolei win98 nie wykrywa mi dysków (ani ide ani scsi ) 
> 
> Żeby było ciekawiej dziś odpalam vmware i przy próbie odpalenia którejkolwiek maszyny dostaje 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

1) Po kazdym resecie kompa '/etc/init.d/vmware start' albo 'rc-update add vmware default'

2) Jak tworzysz komputer to dawaj custom i tworz dyski IDE zmiast SCSI.

3) Jak by Ci CD-ROMy nie dzialaly to w ustawieniach musisz wlaczyc Legacy Emulation => tak na przyszlosc  :Wink: 

4) Karta graficzna jest emulowana => VmWare Graphics Card czy jakos tak. Instalujesz vmware tool pod WIndowsem i on instaluje stery do myski, sieciowki, graficznej, scsi, etc...

----------

## Diverse

Jak można grać w jakieś nowsze gry, skoro on emuluje tam jakąś S3, czy coś w tym stylu? Jak bym zainstaalował wina normalnie i na nim sterowniki realne, a potem odpalił go spod vm, to by się nie pluł?(znaczy się używałby tej swojej emulowanej, ale czy bym nie musiał np. za każdym razem usuwać sterowników?) Jeżeli emuluje VGA,. to rozumiem, że nie ma co myśleć o podkręcaniu grafiki spod wirtualnego, trzeba odpalić wina normalnie? Czy są jakieś plany(ktoś o czymś słyszał/czytał) dot. karty graficznej pod vm? W taki sposób, żeby można było przełączyć akcelerację na system wirtualny, a wyłączyć w hoscie?

P.S Jak mam dysk sata, to w vm daję mu scsi?

----------

## Yatmai

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Po kazdym resecie kompa '/etc/init.d/vmware start' albo 'rc-update add vmware default'
> 
> 2) Jak tworzysz komputer to dawaj custom i tworz dyski IDE zmiast SCSI.
> ...

 

1. wybrałem to drugie, na początku nie załapałem, bo kompa to od 3 dni nie wyłączałem, a zapomniałem od razu dodać vmware do runlevela  :Very Happy: 

2. win2k działa i tak i tak, w98 nie działa i tak i tak  :Very Happy: 

3. dzięki, może sie przyda  :Smile: 

4. hmm, ciekawe, bo instalowałem ostatnio vmware-tool z portage i sie zastanawiałem czemu vmware dalej wypisuje, że toolsów nie mam  :Very Happy: 

@13Homer sugerujesz, że win2k po wywaleniu sterów do ide ruszy ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 13Homer sugerujesz, że win2k po wywaleniu sterów do ide ruszy ? :D

 

Nie wiem, czy ruszy, to tylka jedna z możliwości, znalazłem to tutaj i u mnie nie działa (bo jest inny błąd).

----------

## Mr Adam

a jest jakaś różnica w wydajności pomiędzy vmware i kqemu?

----------

## kwach

 *Raku wrote:*   

> full screen windowsa?
> 
> musisz zainstalować vmware-tools (czy jak się to nazywa) - ale W EMULOWANYM SYSTEMIE. Narzędzie to zawiera sterowniki do myszki, czegoś tam jeszcze i  - najważniejsze - do karty graficznej twojego emulowanego windowsa. Dzięki nim możesz zmienić rozdzielczość na dowolną (jaką tylko monitor uciągnie), głębię kolorów, itp.

 

No właśnie tak powinno być ale nie jest  :Razz: 

Oczywiście Vmware Tools pod windą zainstalowałem. I kiedy zmieniam rozdzielczość w window-mode to wszystko jest tak jak powinno - okno się powiększa/zmniejsza żeby wybrana rozdziałka "mieściła się". I wtedy mam odświerzanie 100Hz, bo tak mam linuksa ustawionego. Ale jak wejdę w full-screena to niesety tylko 800x600@60Hz. W opcjach monitora niby ustawione jest na 85 (nie ma innych trybów do wyboru). A jak dam 1024x768 to mam 'Frequency out of range', chociaż powinno działać bez problemu.

Już nawet do xorg.conf dodałem ModeLine-sy, dopisałem je do linijki Modes, ale to jednak nie to. Więc po prostu nie mam pojęcia skąd vmware bierze info o monitorze - czy np mam sterowniki pod windowsem do monitora zainstalować? Czy może jest gdzieś jakiś plik gdzie się ustawia parametry monitora?

Naprawdę nie wiem gdzie szukać pomocy - dlatego piszę tutaj  :Smile: 

----------

## Yaro

To wprawdzie nie rozwiązanie, ale spróbuj odpalić wirtualną maszynę na vmware-player. Miałem podobną sytuację, zainstalowanie vmware-tools spowodowało tylko to, że myszka zaczęła płynniej chodzić, ale odświeżanie na pełnym ekranie dalej było niskie. Na vmware-player wszystko mi działa.

----------

## kwach

Ale player i server blokują się na wzajem  :Sad:  Cóż - spróbujemy.....

EDIT: a z tego próbowania wyszło tyle, że mi nie działa ani player ani server  :Smile:  Ale i tak miałem małą roszadę na dysku zrobić, więc żadna strata - przywrócę backupa i tyle.

----------

## kwach

(po raz kolejny post pod postem, ale ja znowu chcę żeby topic na górę wskoczył  :Cool:  )

Co udało mi się jeszcze zrobić? Otóż bez najmniejszych problemów udało mi się zainstalować offica, oraz drukarkę (HP3820). Muszę przyznać że takie rozwiązanie bardzo mi odpowiada - co prawda do gier się nie nadaje (słaba wydajność i 'brak' porządnej karty graficznej  :Very Happy:  ), ale do zastosowań czysto biurowych w zupełności wystarcza.

I już nie muszę rebootować jak ktoś przyjdzie coś w windowsie zrobić  :Wink: 

----------

